# We need our own song!



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

How about this one?

_Sung to the tune of_* Margaritaville*_ by *Jimmy Buffet*_

*Puritanboardville*


Should children partake,
Is Credo a mistake,
Can the elect be in shallow soil?
Psalms are all some sing,
Worshipping the King,
Speak of Sin and just watch them recoil.

Chorus:
Postin’ away again in Puritanboardville,
Searching for a good thread to assault,
Some people aim to make all doctrines the same,
But I know… It’s Christ we exalt.


I dont know the reason,
He said it was treason,
But Tim has told me I haven’t thought through,
My true Christian duty,
To praise our Lord’s beauty,
But I did get thanked from Mindaboo.

Chorus:
Postin’ away again in Puritanboardville,
Searching for a good thread to assault,
Some people aim to make all doctrines the same,
But I know… It’s Christ we exalt.

I went over the top,
Wrote a Judo chop,
Bawb told me to take some time to roam,
But I know I’ll surrender,
To Spirit so tender,
I’ll repent and then they’ll let me back on.

Postin’ away again in Puritanboardville,
Searching for a good thread to assault,
Some people aim to make all doctrines the same,
But I know… It’s Christ we exalt.
Yes and some people aim to make all doctrines the same,
But I know… It’s Christ we exalt.

Theognome


----------



## CNJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Music can do so much to express. Thanks. Fun. 

I like putting new words to existing songs also. Hence "Millennial Dreaming", my only blog on PB. 

Carol


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like to wish i had talent like that but that would be coveting so I will just appreciate and celebrate yours!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2009)

Now *THAT* is a legendary post!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 31, 2009)

Now we just need to find someone to record and sing it.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Theogenes (Mar 31, 2009)




----------

